# martin D18, D28 & comparable gtrs



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

hey, I'm looking at getting a used martin D18 or D28

any suggestions for other brands, that may be as good/better alternatives?

have heard good things about santa cruz but that's about it


thx!


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

For the money, a D18 is hard to beat. Just look arround and find the right one!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Newer American made Guilds are fantastic (or at least the ones I have played all were, about 5-6 in the past 3 years). The only reason I don't own one is the necks are a little too fat for me. I played a D40 (mahogany) that was just KILLER & HUGE sounding but could not bond with the neck shape.

Similar money or slightly less than a Martin. Guild 40 = Martin 18 (mahogany back n sides), Guild 50 = Martin 28 (rosewood back n sides).


----------



## rbbambino (Oct 10, 2007)

bolero said:


> hey, I'm looking at getting a used martin D18 or D28
> 
> any suggestions for other brands, that may be as good/better alternatives?
> 
> ...


All the high end manufactures make good guitars, with slightly different characteristics. In fact all guitars have their own character. Shopping by brand is not a good idea. You should go to a good store like the 12th fret in Toronto or "The Arts" in Newmarket and just play every guitar you can get your hands on. Don't look a the price, because that will just lead you down the path of dissatisfaction. When you find the guitar that you just got to have.. Then look at the price and start saving until you can afford it. 
Don't overlook a used guitar just because it has a few scratches and stay away from any guitar that doesn't have solid woods throughout (no plywood). IMHO.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Don't forget a high end Yamaha's too.. I played one in a Belleville store last week. Nice.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

bolero said:


> hey, I'm looking at getting a used martin D18 or D28
> 
> any suggestions for other brands, that may be as good/better alternatives?
> 
> ...


First decide if you want Mahogany back and sides (D18) or rosewood (D28) ad they are 2 very different guitars. Then of course style but since the 2 choices you have are dreadnought I'll assume that is your style of choice. If you are stuck on the big name brands such as Martin I recommend Taylor as one of the very best at that price point. They really play well and are setup fantastic from the factory. When I bought my Martin HD28 I spent almost 4 hours going back and forth trying to decide between that and a Taylor 810. The only reason that the Martin edged out the Taylor is because I originally wanted the Martin for bluegrass jamming and Martin is pretty much the standard. It was a bad way to make a decision. The Martin ended up having finish problems and had to be sent back to the factory. I was without if for 8 months after only having if for 6 months. 
That being said give some of the other lesser top brands a try. I have a Larrivee D-03R (Dreadnought, Rosewood back and sides Sitka top) that plays amazing and can stand up to the top brands easily. It cost about $1,200 brand new and I love playing it over the Martin. Its a plain guitar that has a flat finish, not the high gloss finish that is found on more expensive guitars. Some like it some don't. For me, I feel comfortable taking this guitar anywhere with out worry about damaging an expensive guitar so it doesn't bother me.
The Santa Cruz line are priced even more than the Martin standard handmade guitars so if that is the way you want to go be prepared to empty the bank account. To me these guitars are a step above the Martins though.
One big reason I choose Taylor as the all time best pick is that no matter where in the line (Top, middle or bottom) it seems you get a great sounding and great quality guitar. Even the Taylor 110 is just a great sounding guitar that costs under a grand. But its not a solid wood guitar.
Here is a review of the Larrivee that I own. The picture with this review is of a cutaway which mine is not. I don't like cutaways.

http://www.epinions.com/review/pr-LARRIVEE_D03R_ROSEWOOD_STANDARD/content_87975300740


----------



## Teleplucker (Feb 5, 2006)

bolero said:


> hey, I'm looking at getting a used martin D18 or D28
> 
> any suggestions for other brands, that may be as good/better alternatives?
> 
> ...


If you want better, but still in the Martin style, the typical, and well-deserved answer, is Santa Cruz, Collings, Bourgeois, and Huss and Dalton. There are also a bunch of other smaller companies that make great guitars. I finally got a chance to play a Rockbridge this summer and it was spectacular.


----------



## 66 Cooper (Feb 6, 2008)

Before you buy a used one, try calling the nice people at www.myfavoriteguitars.com and ask them to price a new D-18 or D-28 for you, complete with shipping to Canada. You will be very surprised.

I recently saw some local guy trying sell a 2 year old D-18 (was it on Craigslist?) for $3500. Huh? 

I purchased a new D-28 from them as well as a new D12-28 and was extremely satisfied with the price, the service and the product. Made no sense to risk buying used.

DT


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

66 Cooper said:


> I purchased a new D-28 from them as well as a new D12-28 and was extremely satisfied with the price, the service and the product. Made no sense to risk buying used.
> 
> DT


Pros and cons of buying a well looked after used acoustic

Pro: Depending on how old it is the top will be opened up nice. Sitka spruce can take up to 2 years; Adirondack even longer.
You won't have to worry about any issues that may show up in a new guitar. 6 months after I bought my Martin HD28 the finish started peeling away. This was a common problem in that batch. Sure it was under warranty. I was without my guitar for 8 months.

Con: Lifetime warranties are not transferable usually.

There is nothing like a 10 to 20 year old Martin as long as it has been well taken care of. It will sound way better than new off the rack.


----------



## Grenvilleter (Dec 22, 2007)

Quote- "First decide if you want Mahogany back and sides (D18) or rosewood (D28) as they are 2 very different guitars."
-----------------------------------------------

Very good advice. These 2 guitars are very different in the sound they produce. Decide if you like the the cutting "sharpness" of a hog or the richness and bass of a rosewood bodied guitar.

From that, start shopping. You may want to look at some of the PacRim stuff as well like Blueridge (Historic or Pre-War series), Recording King, Epiphone, Morgan Monroe and Revival. Guild Gad's are also nice.
These are all loosely patterned after the Martin and give you a very close sound the the famous Dreadnaught's.

Some even come with a lifetime warranty. 
Try them out first. Just because it says Martin or Taylor or whatever, it's no guarantee you will be happy with the sound and feel of the guitar. 

If you order something on line, be sure you have the ability to return it for a refund in case it is not the guitar for you after all.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

hey guys, thx for all the advice!!

:food-smiley-004:


----------

